# SORRY!!! March NY DartFrog Gathering Canceled!!



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey guys. 

First off, sorry for the short notice. I have good and bad news. 

There have been talk about sending someone from our office to work on a high profile project at our California office. Today i was presented with that opportunity. I fly out Friday evening for the weekend long event. 

This leaves me having to postpone the March NY DartFrog gathering, which was being held at my place. Sorry for any inconvenience this may cause anyone. Please forgive me, the recent meets have been really good and i hope this does not effect the turn out of future gatherings. Hopefully you guys are able to possible meet at another venue, otherwise next month it is for sure. 

Thanks for your understanding. I will reach out to Bob to send out an e-mail about the update. Once again, sorry for the short notice. But wish me good luck!! 

~Jon


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

What,and leave this wonderful weather we've been enjoying just to go out to bright sunny skies with mild temps 

Good Luck and bring back some nice weather!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Good luck in California!


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

We're going to meet at fauna at 7 pm! Meeting's back on!


----------

